# Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)



## mrmurphy007 (28. Juli 2017)

*Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*

Hi, die SD-Karte, die bis jetzt in meinem Smartphone war, macht Probleme. 

Im Smartphone funktioniert sie größtenteils einwandfrei, nur ab und zu laden die Vorschaubilder in der Galerie sehr langsam. Nun wollte ich am PC ein Backup der SD-Karte machen, allerdings kann ich die SD-Karte partout nicht kopieren. Einzelne Bilder oder Dateien öffnen geht, aber die ganze Karte kopieren geht nicht. Der Kopiervorgang friert jedesmal kurz nach dem Starten ein. 

Welche Ideen/Software habt ihr, um die Daten zu kopieren?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*

Unter Linux ein Image mit ddrescue ziehen.


----------



## fotoman (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Welche Ideen/Software habt ihr, um die Daten zu kopieren?


Software keine, Ideen: anderen Rechner nutzen, anderes Lesegerät nutzen, Kartenleser anders anschließen (USB2 anstatt USB3, ohne Hub und mit kurzem Kabel, mit Hub und Netzteil usw.).

Und Da Du Smartphone schreibst ist es wohl eine MicroSDXC Karte, also auch noch: Ohne MicroSD->SD Adapter auslesen oder mit einem anderen Adapter.

Sonst halt die Lösung von DKK007 versuchen, was aber auch nur etwas nützt, wenn damit die Karte "längerfristig" zugreifbar ist.

Ich hatte vor kurzem mit einer neuen 128 GB CF-Karte u.U. vergleichbare Probleme. In der Kamera funktioniert sie, die ersten Bilder kann ich mit meinem normalen Kartenleser auslesen, dann kommt es zu Datenfehlern. Mit einem anderen USB3-Leser am USB3-Port des Laptops (eine PC-Express Karte) kommt es zu identischen Fehlern. Schließe ich den USB3-Reader direkt am PC oder dem USB2-Port des Laptops an, dann kann ich die Karte fehlerfrei lesen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*

Welches USB-Stick Linux würdest Du nehmen?

Es ist eine MikroSD-Karte. Was ich probiert habe bisher: Im Handy, als MikroSD mit USB-Card reader, als SD mit Adapter dazwischen. Läuft alles aufs gleiche hinaus. Was ich nachher noch probiere, ist ein USB-Anschluss auf der Rückseite und nicht vorne am Rechner.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*

Hab mit ddrescue das meiste gerettet. Ein paar Bilder waren futsch, aber damit kann ich leben. Reicht es, die SD-Karte neu zu formatieren oder muss ich sie wegschmeissen? Etwa 5MB von 128GB waren defekt.


----------



## aloha84 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Hab mit ddrescue das meiste gerettet. Ein paar Bilder waren futsch, aber damit kann ich leben. Reicht es, die SD-Karte neu zu formatieren oder muss ich sie wegschmeissen? Etwa 5MB von 128GB waren defekt.



Mir steht noch das gleiche bevor.
--> ich würde die karte weghauen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mir steht noch das gleiche bevor.
> --> ich würde die karte weghauen.



Stell dich auf langes Warten ein! Bei meiner 128GB-Karte hat ein Pass etwa 15 Stunden gedauert. Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dass es wegen des Live-Linux länger als normal gedauert hat. 

SanDisk ersetzt mir die Karte. Echt guter Service


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Zickige SD Karte (lässt sich nicht kopieren)*

ddrescue ist nicht besonders schnell. Selbst bei funktionierenden Datenträgern mit einer recht hohen Datenraten (Festplatte an USB3.0) unter einem installieren LinuxMint sind es max. 10 MB/s. 

Der Imager von OSForensics schafft selbst mit USB2.0 etwa 50 MB/s, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie der mit defekten Datenträgern klar kommt. Hab ich hier aber nicht empfohlen, da es sehr teure Shareware ist. Da die Software nur unter Windows läuft, muss dort natürlich auch der Datenträger erkannt werden. 

@mrmurphy007: Bei deiner waren es etwa 2 MB/s, was für ddrescue auch noch OK ist.
Bei wirklich fast defekten Datenträgern können es auch nur um die 2-5 kB/s sein. Das dauert dann Wochen oder Monate.


Wenn SanDisk die alte kaputte Karte nicht haben will, solltest du die vor der Entsorgung einfach durchschneiden, damit da kein anderer noch Daten auslesen kann.




mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Welches USB-Stick Linux würdest Du nehmen?



Ich verwende normalerweise mein installiertes Linux Mint Cinnamon. So lange es das ddrescue (Paket gddrescue) im Repository gibt, ist es eigentlich egal. Hängt dann davon ab, wo man bei der Benutzung am Besten klar kommt. 

---

Für die Auswertung des Logs von ddrescue kann ich das Tool ddrescueview empfehlen. Damit sieht man ganz gut grafisch, was auf der Platte los ist. Die Grafik lässt sich auch je nach Einstellung alle paar Minuten aktualisieren, wobei dann der aktuelle Stand aus dem Log ausgelesen wird.


----------

